# Moving to Xalapa



## lmontgom (Nov 16, 2016)

I am interested in internet availability, but I'm writing you because of a comment you made on a closed thread, one about living in Xalapa. I chose the city because of what I read about it, though I haven't bee there. The chipi-chhipi comments you posted helped (only a few months in winter); I like cool weather near the sea, and i like an active cultural scene (not just rock n' roll!). My son and I plan to come to Mexico in late Dec or January, depending on when he has free time in his event-production job in DC. When you wrote a few years ago, no ex-pat community existed; I don't want to live just with ex-pats, but given my age (78), I would like to have English-speakers around. My Spanish improves when I'm in that environment; I studied Spanish at CIDOC in 1978. I want to move to Mexico because I think I can live better at lower cost and also because the political deterioration in the US over the past 30-40 years is dismaying and won't turn around. I'm done with politics and want to spend my time reading, writing, birding and gardening. Anything that you can tell me to encourage or discourage me about Xalapa would be helpful.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

The last group of English speaking people that I ran into were Jehovah Witnesses from Canada. My two neighbors and the landlord speak English and there are a few in neighboring Coatepec and Xico who are retired. We can get together when you arrive and I'll fill in some of the blanks. 

My opinion is that there is no "great" internet service. Megacable, which I have, is good. Tries to keep up the speed that you order and seldom fails, except, of course, during lightning storms. The end of January and the beginning of February are the coldest month, so bring a heavy coat.


----------



## TwoBlackfoot (Jul 31, 2016)

You'll love the birding opportunities. Check out "Rio de Rapices" in Veracruz, which usually occurs in October.


----------



## lmontgom (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks to all who've offered suggestions and information. One more (for now!) question: If I want to escape chipi chipi in the winter (which might be desirable), what would be the closest, drier and warmer coastal escape? Campeche? Quintana Roo? Or is weather in Xalapa in the wet, cool months not that bad? I haven't yet checked wunderground history, so I"ll do that while waiting for boots-on-the-ground responses. Again, thanks to all.


----------



## paddyroyal (Jul 8, 2011)

Joaquinx,

Are you still in Xalapa? I'm planning a trip down there at the end of April and would enjoy meeting up,


----------



## lmontgom (Nov 16, 2016)

paddyroyal said:


> Joaquinx,
> 
> Are you still in Xalapa? I'm planning a trip down there at the end of April and would enjoy meeting up,


Alas, not only did I move from Xalapa/Coatepec to Cuernavaca, I am now moving to Cancun area. So if you want to visit there, keep in touch as i settle. I'm torn between wanting to be close to the airport and Costco and wanting most of all to live on the sea. That is why I am going there...so stay in touch.\

I love Coatepec/Xalapa so much, but when mold covered my cloting, my dishes, the walls, I panicked. i could have just found a better place to live...but the idea of spraying my walls with Clorox to prevent hongos drove me away.

Cuernavaca is not the town it was in 1978 when I studied Spanish at CIDOC. Too big, big-city attitude, people are totally different from Coatepec/Xalapa. 

Check in with me if you want to visit the Riviera Maya.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I go to CHiapas usually in December, January or February, The fog and chipichipi starts in Orizaba and goes on to CHiapas. Tuxtla is ok. So if you do not want that move out during that season or do not move there. The wet weather comes from the gulf and I cannot stand that type of weatherand that is one of the reason we did not move to that beautiful area.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I have just realized Joaquinx has not been on the forum since Jan 20/18. He’s been a pretty regular participant since 2010, always a voice of reason. Does anyone know him outside this forum? Is he doing OK?


----------



## lmontgom (Nov 16, 2016)

ojosazules11 said:


> I have just realized Joaquinx has not been on the forum since Jan 20/18. He’s been a pretty regular participant since 2010, always a voice of reason. Does anyone know him outside this forum? Is he doing OK?


Joaquinx, a/k/a John Spence, died early this year with throat cancer. He had aggressive chemotherapy in a VA-outsourced hospital in McAllen, TX. His many friends in Xalapa and around Mexico miss him, not only for his helpful advice but for his wit.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lmontgom said:


> Joaquinx, a/k/a John Spence, died early this year with throat cancer. He had aggressive chemotherapy in a VA-outsourced hospital in McAllen, TX. His many friends in Xalapa and around Mexico miss him, not only for his helpful advice but for his wit.


Thanks for giving us this sad news. Joaquinx will be missed here also. QEPD


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

lmontgom said:


> Joaquinx, a/k/a John Spence, died early this year with throat cancer. He had aggressive chemotherapy in a VA-outsourced hospital in McAllen, TX. His many friends in Xalapa and around Mexico miss him, not only for his helpful advice but for his wit.


Thank you for this update. I am so sorry to hear this. I always appreciated Joaquinx’s perspective and sage advice. 

Even though I’ve only met one forum member in person, over the years I feel connections are made through this online community. I always wonder (and worry a bit) when a long-time forum member suddenly stops participating.

Along with Isla my wish is that John may rest in peace, Que en Paz Descanse. And how wonderful that he was able to live the latter part of his life on his own terms in a part of the world he clearly loved.


----------



## lmontgom (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks Isla. I'm on my way to Cancun. What is your sage(st) advice?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lmontgom said:


> Thanks Isla. I'm on my way to Cancun. What is your sage(st) advice?


You're welcome. Advice about Cancún? Sorry, never been there.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Google "Roy Dudley Jalapa". He is a long time resident of Jalapa and offered orientation seminars. I don't know if he is still active. He is on FaceBook, I believe.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh a name from the past. Roy is a photographer and we met him a long time ago in Coatepec.. He is a nice guy.. shows you how many expats there are there.. we were having lunch in a nice hotel , he walked in and for some reason we connnected and recognized each other.. crazy..


----------

